# Chute Control Far Right



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

I have a Storm 2600 blower that is about 3 years old. I have a Honda as well and still love the thumb chute control. Last year the chute control seemed to start acting up so I purchased a new switch harness and chute motor (yes, I like it that much - LOL). I also lubricated and made sure everything is tight on the chute fasters. No problems on extending or retracting the chute elevation. Chute swing goes fully to the left, but still hangs and won't swing fully to the right. When I hand turn the chute further it moves smoothly with no issues. Is this normal or is there something that I need to do further mechanically?


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

try to put it just before it stop toward the right, then try manually turning the chute and see if anything is blocking


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

wait, you talking about issue on the storm or the honda?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

Talking about the Troybuilt here (was just saying how much I like the thumb control versus what the Honda has). I have done what you are asking about manually turning the chute and it seems to freely move. Nothing seems to be holding the chute back.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

hmm, if you are a little mechanicly inclined, you might want to see what voltage you are getting to the chute motor, check the voltage to see what it is when the chute block


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Talking about the Troybuilt here (was just saying how much I like the thumb control versus what the Honda has). I have done what you are asking about manually turning the chute and it seems to freely move. Nothing seems to be holding the chute back.


I have that machine, I've never pulled it, but I'll pull the cover off the chute control motor this afternoon and see if I can relate your issue to something to point you towards...

So, it moves electrically from left to right just not all the way to the right, right? And where is stops, you can manually finish moving it to its far right extent?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

Sam Am I said:


> I have that machine, I've never pulled it, but I'll pull the cover off the chute control motor this afternoon and see if I can relate your issue to something to point you towards...
> 
> So, it moves electrically from left to right just not all the way to the right, right? And where is stops, you can manually finish moving it to its far right extent?


Correct on both counts!!!


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> Correct on both counts!!!


Got it, I'll take a peek in a few.........


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

im just throwing an idea out there.. but is it possible it thinks.. its at the stopper far right so it stops?? kinda like an auto power window up if it learns an impropper setting.. it needs to erase the bad memory and re-learn a correct new one?


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

I haven't quite got it apart yet, but good question.....

The setup is dumb in that the motor powers the chute all the way to its extents(left or right) and continues to run the motor even while it is pushing into the end stops.(my lectrics on the Ariens are the same, think this is typical). The event is usually tell-tale'd by a sudden, but obvious dimming of the running lights as the chute hit the stop.

So, in other words, it doesn't have "limits switches" that stop/cutoff the motor's power when the chute reaches the ends of its travel. The just motor continues to run/torque the works even after the chute hits the stops, BUT it does appears to use poly switches (resettable fuses at the joy stick wiring) as the current limits....I suppose if a guy just left the switch on after it hit the stop, the poly would open given some time, not sure how long, perhaps after 10/15 seconds the poly should open and stop/cut the power to the motor(design dependent of course).

This only sorta answers OP's issue.........I got the blower in the shop just yesterday afternoon and should get the motor box open today sometime, ran out of time last few days.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

So the motor is continuous run in that if you pull the pin that connects the drive shaft to the chute gear, you then can use the joy stick and have the motor turn the drive shaft forever in either direction.....The dead end stops are in the chute, not the motor.

Try pulling the *pin and if the drive shaft rotates properly, then perhaps under a load(pin installed) the motor is weak(bad connections, etc), has stripped gears(should hear snapping/popping noise maybe) or perhaps where the drive shaft enters the motor, the keyed socket is stripped and the keyed shaft end is worn just enough that towards the far right is a bit tough for it and she looses what little grip is left.

*After the pin is pulled and if needed for inspection, slide drive shaft backwards towards the motor and out of this pinning socket, push it to the side slightly and now the entire drive shaft can be pulled forward and out of the drive motor's _*key*_*'d *socket)

See more info *here*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

Ok, I will do it today. Both the chute motor and switch are brand new. The strange thing is that it was doing this to some degree before. Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

check what connect the motor to the chute, what make the chute turn via the motor. if you can put picture of where the chute motor is at without any cover


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

Then, check to see if any gear is worn down to the point where when you reach a certain position, the chute motor just can't make it turn further


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

does it look like this for your model?







only electric 4 way I could find


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes, that looks correct


----------

